
Typing the Technical Interview (2017) - guiambros
https://aphyr.com/posts/342-typing-the-technical-interview
======
platz
2017 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14078852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14078852)

> This is the Old type art.

Modern Haskell makes this sort of think nicer. Of course, if one is so
inclined (which is as big an assumption as anything else)

------
sam_lowry_
Brilliant but old. Put 2017 in the title.

